# Gto daily driver?



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

I was wondering if any one Drove there gto daily rain, snow, and shine?
and what ur thoughts are on this car


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

I Have My Goat As A Daily Driver, And Like It Weather It Rains,or Shine. Fun To Drive In All Conditions:d


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I drive my GTO 90% of the time. When it's snowing, I take my other car.

I don't care what anyone says - the GTO is a pig in the snow. I've lived in Denver all my life and have been driving in snow for some time now. It's prolly no worse than any other high performance car, but I think it's a bad idea to drive it in the snow - for no other reason than all the other idiots out there and the gravel. 

As far as other factors, it's quite comfortable and a blast to drive. The ride is very firm, but not annoying. The exhaust note is noticeable to be sure, but also not annoying. I drive an M6 in traffic and fine it to be just fine - not annoying at all.


----------



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

What exactly do you mean by a pig in the snow?


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Pig as in it's all over the road.

Now I'm speaking relatively of course. It's prolly no worse than any other high horsepower RWD car with wide tires.

I'm a very capable snow driver. But, my GTO stays in the garage if it's snowing. I have that luxury.

If I didn't have another car, the GTO would have been a tough sell for me. It's not good in the snow, has a laughably small trunk (this annoys me more and more), bad mileage, and expensive upkeep (expensive tires, premium gas, synthetic oil) and is bad if you're hauling >2 people.

BUT....and there's a HUGE but here...It's sinfully fun to drive.

Don't get me wrong....I LOVE my GTO. But, living in Denver, I don't know if I would have it if I didn't have another car to drive in the snow or for when I need to haul people or things.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

100% on the road. Good for everything but wet roads. We don't get much snow here. It drives the rain fine, but I have to play nice or I lose traction in a heartbeat. Keepin it clean every day is a different story. Birds seem to be attracted to the torrid red, and I have taken t o keeping car wash wipes in the glove box.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I drive it just about everyday, but it's not my "daily driver", if that makes any sense. I have a fleet vehicle that I use for work, the Goat for errands, the gym, and just to feel good.  If I lived in a snowy climate, I don't think I'd drive in those condition.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

daily driver, monthly car wash and i drive it in the snow with no problems.

I guess that is because i have blizzaks on it from november to april.

I also dont drive it the way it was meant to be driven, or dont know how to drive because i leave the TC on all the time.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> Pig as in it's all over the road.
> 
> Now I'm speaking relatively of course. It's prolly no worse than any other high horsepower RWD car with wide tires.
> 
> ...


After driving several Mustangs and a 2 wheel drive work truck in the snow, I think the GTO does great for a RWD car. It is heavy and has a good traction control system. I drive mine everyday and it is much better than I thought it would be.

My gripes for a daily driver - no place to hang clothes from the dry cleaners, slow seat motors to allow kids, packages, etc into the back seat, rear spoiler obtstructs view when looking in rearview mirror, no compass or heated seats (my last few cars had these features and I got used to them) 1-4 skip shift sucks in slow traffic, and low beams are not that great (but high beams are awsome). That being said, I love the car! I would have bought an STS if I wanted more comfort features.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I drive mine evryday. I also have other cars to choose from during bad weather but I choose to drive the GTO. It is actually pretty good in the snow. Not as good as a fwd but alot more fun. It has never left me stuck on the side of the road like th BMW's I see.

I am actually contemplating buying an Orange 06 and using this as my beater and the 06 as my weekend driver.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*cup holder*



QwkRed05GTO said:


> After driving several Mustangs and a 2 wheel drive work truck in the snow, I think the GTO does great for a RWD car. It is heavy and has a good traction control system. I drive mine everyday and it is much better than I thought it would be.
> 
> My gripes for a daily driver - no place to hang clothes from the dry cleaners, slow seat motors to allow kids, packages, etc into the back seat, rear spoiler obtstructs view when looking in rearview mirror, no compass or heated seats (my last few cars had these features and I got used to them) 1-4 skip shift sucks in slow traffic, and low beams are not that great (but high beams are awsome). That being said, I love the car! I would have bought an STS if I wanted more comfort features.


My biggest conplaint is why do they bother to put cupholders in?

They are only good for holding closed beverage containers. I was so angry the first time I had a half full cup of coffee and tried to accelerate slowly and still had coffee come out of the little hole. "by slowly I mean not stomping on it"


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

mumrah said:


> My biggest conplaint is why do they bother to put cupholders in?
> 
> They are only good for holding closed beverage containers. I was so angry the first time I had a half full cup of coffee and tried to accelerate slowly and still had coffee come out of the little hole. "by slowly I mean not stomping on it"


No eating or drinking in the goat!!!! That is rule #1!!! Rule #2 is NO SMOKING!!!!:cheers 


I'm very peticular with my GTO and it is my daily driver....arty:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The GTO is great as a daily driver, but bear in mind that I'm in metro Phoenix. It neither snows nor rains here.

The only bummer about my Goat being my daily driver is the wear and tear. I work hard to keep the car looking perfect, but every wash I find a nick or two that I have to fix.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I drive my GTO everywhere! I've had it since April "05 and have WAY TOO MANY Miles. I hit 23k last night (was in a band playing in LA area 2 times a week) I dont have snow, but the rain does come in every once in a while. The handling of the car is excellent in inclimate weather compared to my previous car (97 camaro RS). Overall, I am really pleased with my goat (even though I have that many miles). At that rate, when things need to be replaced (rotors, suspension, etc) I'll opt for the better aftermarket stuff!
The Drivability of the car is great for all these crazy LA drivers.

arty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Put 1K on it a month -- and that's with daily driving. Awesome for day in and day out use. No snow here -- but is a lot of fun in the rain. No major complaints. Thought the tiny trunk was going to be a pain -- but you can get a lot of stuff in there because the rear deck is so high.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been daily driving my GTO for over 2 years now. No complaints at almost 30K miles.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Everyday! If it's nice I take the bike. We dont get that much snow here in KS. But if we did, I'd probley still drive it, you just have to drive it A LOT different. I think she's fun in the snow You just have to watch for other idiots!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like I'm in the minnority, but I only drive mine once a week to work and that's weather permitting. I do drive it quite a bit on the weekends. I just don't take it out in rain or snow because I've got other options. I'm probably averaging 600-700 miles a month- - -


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Well I live in Maine where we say " If you don't like the weather wait 5 min. it will change." which it does the GTO has been my daily driver for 2 years and I have a whopping 12,136 on her.(I only work like 2.5 mi from my house so the miles don't rack up, but she sure is fun to drive.As for the mileage I get pretty good mileage as long as I keep my foot out of it and the tires I get for dirt cheap. My best friend works at a disc. place where I'm gonna pick up some nice 18" chrome rims with tires(Anyone know the max width to goat can handle in the rear with 17's and 18's?)And as for the price of gas if I wanted a cheapy I'd bought a Honda:rofl: Enjoy the fun and confort of you goat and keep her clean and happy, and she'll make you real happy:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Rookies._ :lol: 

I have 63,000 miles on my Holden, driving my round-trip commute of 220 miles every day through both open highway and snarled LA traffic. 

Now that I've fixed the cars few shortcomings (too-soft suspension, barely adequate brakes, rubbery shifter, no satellite radio, embarrassing _P-P-_Pontiac badging) and equipped her with the best freeway ELINT in existance (Valentine One for teh win!), it's the _best_ damned GT for the money in existance. Comfortable, fast, reliable, sharp handling, fun, fast (yes, I know I've said it twice- but it _is_ fast), and decently economical for a V8...it really can't be beat. 

I love it.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I drive mine every day. I've seen some light snow but nothing heavy. I'm guessing it can't be worse than my 2wd S10 since there was NO weight over its rear wheels.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

I drive mine every day: rain, snow, shine. Because I'm just not driving a '68 Corvette in the winter. And I don't have any problems. Being near Cleveland, OH, we get pleny of snow too. I don't find the Goat to be a pig in the snow at all, and I have the factory BFG's on it. The only problem is that now when I drive anything else (wife's Jeep for example) it feels grossly underpowered. I've just become used to having 400 under the hood... And love every minute I drive it. I purposely get off the highway a few exits before my house and take the back roads in hopes of lining up next to someone. Usually doesn't work, especially since it's still winter, but hopefully this summer will provide a few kills...


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

It would've been my Weekend car but I was Forced to sell my 98 SVT Cobra and 
98 six banger of a Stang to pay off insurrance and the rest of the car. I hate driving in the rain though. But I'm sure glad I live in florida, except for the late summer seasons it rains here no more than 3 times a month.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine, too, is my daily driver. I have the option now of driving my son's Galant GTZ since he's away at school, but I just can't bring myself to do it. If I have to go somewhere, even if it's to the corner store for a gallon of milk, I'm gonna take the goat. And probably take the long route. LOLOL...


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

lisatw151 said:


> even if it's to the corner store for a gallon of milk, I'm gonna take the goat. And probably take the long route. LOLOL...


:agree


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I drive mine year-round too, including in the Missouri snow (which there has been very little of this year). I must say, this car isn't that great in the snow, BUT, you can get to where you need to go as long as you're cautious and drive with some sense. If you go out there on the snow and drive like normal, you're gonna be in the ditch. It takes a bit of finesse to drive in the snow, but it CAN be done. 
(just don't stop going up a hill) hehe


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

I drive mine every day to


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

right now it's daily driver,but am looking for another car so I don't have to.
But I only live a mile from work.
Been caught in the snow, Bad, BAD, BAD. I learned to drive in rwd and did it for years so I'm not inexperienced.

I think if this is going to be a daily driver for someone in a climate where you get quite a bit of snow do not put 18" wheels on. I think the 17" would be better for this. The 18's are too wide. That's just my opinion.

Monica


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I drive mine everyday too, three miles each way to work ,which is not nearly enough,so then on the weekends gotta get out there and get my fix,this car is so much fun.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> ....... (just don't stop going up a hill) hehe


My husband was driving :lol: and the light turned red on an uphill slope, two inches of fresh snow, plows not out yet. OH Boy, what fun with wide tires.
You'd have thought that we needed an alignment job desperately if you had seen the car trying to climb the hill from a dead stop.

Thankfully some guy in a truck stayed right with us all the up and made sure we made it, and he didn't have to, it was a four-lane. Good samaritans are so wonderful.

Monica


----------

